# Aftermarket wheels thread



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

How about we start a thread for pics of cars with aftermarket wheels? 

2003 330Ci
SSR Comps Anthracite 18x8.5 with SSR center caps
235/40-18 ES100's all around
stock suspension


































--Andrew


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

10/99 328Ci
BBS RC 17x8 with no center caps (provisional)
235/40-17 ES100s all around
stock suspension (for a few more weeks anyway)


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

looks great andrew . . .you gotta post the entire car with the center caps on


----------



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

AF330i said:


> looks great andrew . . .you gotta post the entire car with the center caps on


Yeah, car's real dirty right now, I'll wash it, and bring it to somewhere to take some pics...  maybe this weekend...

--Andrew


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Barney-mobile , MY 2004 :angel: 
Alpina Classic


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> Barney-mobile , MY 2004 :angel:
> Alpina Classic


Those are not aftermarket!


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> Those are not aftermarket!


 :angel:


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> :angel:


Check out the Alexfest thread, there is an excellent event suggestion for you!


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> Check out the Alexfest thread, there is an excellent event suggestion for you!


 :yikes: :yikes:

Peeble Beach ! :wow:


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> :yikes: :yikes:
> 
> Peeble Beach ! :wow:


Seriously, if you are going to the west coast in August, I would envy you if you went to the Concours. (and the races) :yikes:

Tickets for the Concours are $100-350 :yikes:

The golf isn't bad either! :thumbup:


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

VERY OLD pic:

01 325i Touring
Stock SP suspension
Alpina Softline 18"


----------



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

nate328Ci said:


> 235/40-17 ES100s all around


your speedo must be a tad off... 
did the 99 e46 come with smaller wheels than the 01's ?


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

JetBlack330i said:


> did the 99 e46 come with smaller wheels than the 01's ?


no


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

'02 330i
BBS RX 17x8
Yoko ES100 235/40/17


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

I like the idea of this thread and am going to sticky it for a while . . .


----------



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

AF330i said:


> I like the idea of this thread and am going to sticky it for a while . . .


:clap:

I got the idea from MINI2's wheels forum, there is one for pics of MINIs with stock rims, and one with aftermarket rims, very cool... they have pics of real cars with almost all aftermarket rims!

--Andrew


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

ayn said:


> Very nice BBS RK 17's on very nicely modded E36 325is:


Why yes, those are Nice indeed. 

They show off the calipers well, though - pehaps consider painting them...


----------

